# Fat is where its at...FINALLY!



## Velvet (Oct 11, 2007)

http://blog.choc.fr/index.php/2007/10/11/2334-choc-quinzo-95

For those of you in France, pick of a copy of CHOC, I know, most of us normally wouldn't,lol, hardly a high culture mag, but a very positive article and hey, a cover that reads VIVE LES GROSSES!!! Cant beat that!
I just have to say it feels _so wonderful _to witness change finally, after all these years, I do begin to feel definate changes afoot.:kiss2: 
Kisses,
Velvet


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 11, 2007)

I want to marry you because of what you've done for the movements... and you're really hot.... *Swoon* *Swoon* :wubu: 
Thanks for the heads up, and congrats on becoming such a powerhouse! YOU ROCK!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 11, 2007)

*VIVE LES GROSSES!!!*, indeed! Great work, Velvet!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 11, 2007)

You Velvet have beaten those who fear female flesh at their own game!:smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 11, 2007)

way cool. I wish i was still fluent in french so i could read the articles


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 11, 2007)

congrats once again, Velvet... keep on knockin' 'em dead over there! maybe things will follow suit stateside soon enough. 

btw - I was listening to an interview with Jill Scott on the radio in Philly a couple weeks ago, and even though she didn't mention you by name, I think she was giving you props! She made mention of a plus-size runway model who was "killing them, knocking them dead, slaying them..." and of course, in my mind I thought of you immediately.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 11, 2007)

Congratulations, for striking a blow for us over there! Great job!

Let hope that North America, sees this a gets the idea!

* Runs out to get a French for dummies book.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 11, 2007)

That is great news and you look just as incredible as ever!:wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 11, 2007)

Velvet said:


> http://blog.choc.fr/index.php/2007/10/11/2334-choc-quinzo-95
> 
> For those of you in France, pick of a copy of CHOC, I know, most of us normally wouldn't,lol, hardly a high culture mag, but a very positive article and hey, a cover that reads VIVE LES GROSSES!!! Cant beat that!
> I just have to say it feels _so wonderful _to witness change finally, after all these years, I do begin to feel definate changes afoot.:kiss2:
> ...



Awesome! It's too bad I can't understand French though... lol

But you helped the cause over there, so that means that there may be hope here in the United States!

BTW, you look really beautiful on the magazine cover... and that shirt you're wearing in it is funny...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 11, 2007)

I love that picture of you Velvet! Im glad women like you are putting such a positive look for the plus size community! *hugs*


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 11, 2007)

Wonderful!

My french is admittedly rusty but I'd love to have a copy of that mag.

Bravo to you, dear Velvet!


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 11, 2007)

Velvet said:


> http://blog.choc.fr/index.php/2007/10/11/2334-choc-quinzo-95
> I do begin to feel definate changes afoot.:kiss2:
> Kisses,
> Velvet



This is GREAT news for fat francophiles like me. HURRAY! Thank you.

Wow, I was just over there and saw that the French are saying fat girls are awesome ("Elles cartonnent.") Is that right???

Coolness.


----------



## candygodiva (Oct 11, 2007)

Velvet hunny, that is simply the best news I've had today!
"Please Feed The Models" Priceless! :eat1:
Vive Les Velvet! You gorgeous super-model you!
Love you!
:kiss2: :kiss2: 
CandyKisses


----------



## bigplaidpants (Oct 11, 2007)

Velvet, just stunning. :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 11, 2007)

*
Velvet:
WOW! If that cover doesn't want to make every non French speaking
FA just want to run and take a Berlitz course. You look awesome. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 
*


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 12, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Velvet:
> WOW! If that cover doesn't want to make every non French speaking
> FA just want to run and take a Berlitz course. You look awesome. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> *



No kidding! You're great! Vive...um...you!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

And I want to marry you for being the true TIGER of size acceptance at such a young and impressionable age to boot!
Bless your heart!
Thanks ever so much,
Smoocchhhh,
Velvet




Jon Blaze said:


> I want to marry you because of what you've done for the movements... and you're really hot.... *Swoon* *Swoon* :wubu:
> Thanks for the heads up, and congrats on becoming such a powerhouse! YOU ROCK!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you Santybebe!!!
X:kiss2: O
Velvet



Santaclear said:


> *VIVE LES GROSSES!!!*, indeed! Great work, Velvet!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, that is a terrific compliment I shall savor like a chocolate donut!
An thats sayin' somethin':kiss2: 
Thanks!!!
Kisses,
Velvet



Ned Sonntag said:


> You Velvet have beaten those who fear female flesh at their own game!:smitten:


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you Megan!
Yeah I have been here 12 years and theres still things I dont get! lol
Big kiss to you,
Velvet


HottiMegan said:


> way cool. I wish i was still fluent in french so i could read the articles


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

Get outtah here!!!!   
OMG! that actually makes sense cause when Oxygen asked me to do FAT CHANCE I was sent a press kit which included a article where Monique interviews Jill Scott, (whose music I _*L O V E*_! 
In fact, if I could have her and Angie Stone, Leela James, Mariah she'sonfireee, Alicia Keys, Anita Baker, Chrissette Michelle and Sade make me a song or two, I would throw in DeAngelo (only after I have my way with him, many many times :wubu: ), Blackstreet, Musiq, Eric Benet and Sean Paul (OK I need to have my way with him too,heehee) into the mix, and Biggie Smalls would come back to life for this, that would be my ideal Music Harem! I would say Kirk Franklyn too but it could get hot and dirty in the studio, which he being a religious dude.... Can you even fathom what kind of tunes could come out of such a group?!!! Anyway, I am fully off topic but now I am curious as to what your ideal music harem is? How politically incorrect is the term Harem anyway? Well whatever grouping you wanna call em I do love music ever so!)
Anyhoo, I of course attacked Monique,asking what Jill is like, etc. and she was so cool she asked if I would be in NYC, as Jill was going to play there, and I could go an meet her etc! Tragicly, I had work to do here, but I am so dying that goddess of all tunes would eveah speak o me! Dag you made me m o n t h!
Thanks babycakes!!!
X:kiss2: O
V
PS Whatever happened with my sexysexysexy DAngelo after the accident? Is he all better? Why cant he give us more tunes? He has so much talent it is incredible!!!




LJ Rock said:


> congrats once again, Velvet... keep on knockin' 'em dead over there! maybe things will follow suit stateside soon enough.
> 
> btw - I was listening to an interview with Jill Scott on the radio in Philly a couple weeks ago, and even though she didn't mention you by name, I think she was giving you props! She made mention of a plus-size runway model who was "killing them, knocking them dead, slaying them..." and of course, in my mind I thought of you immediately.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

lol Thank you so much Etobicoke!!!
You are pure sweetness n light:kiss2: 
XO
Velvet



FA;581870]Congratulations, for striking a blow for us over there! Great job!

Let hope that North America, sees this a gets the idea!

* Runs out to get a French for dummies book. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

Dearest Debbiecakes!
Thanks ever so much! 
Yes, the marriage of a killer photog and her killer Photoshop instincts def made _that_ happen, but I do thank u ever so much!
Kisses, 
Velvet




BBW;581877]That is great news and you look just as incredible as ever!:wubu:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you bmann!!!
I am doing what I can where aire I may be, its all we can do right? 
Yeah I saw the T in a skater shop in the Queens mall and ran for it, nevermind it was 50 times to small, I stuffed myself in for the cause,lol
Kisses,
Velvet


0413;581950]Awesome! It's too bad I can't understand French though... lol

But you helped the cause over there, so that means that there may be hope here in the United States!

BTW, you look really beautiful on the magazine cover... and that shirt you're wearing in it is funny...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Sasha! Cant wait for your visit!: We arE going to make killer pix of you .
Kiss Lord Bournemouth for me,
vELVET




;581960]I love that picture of you Velvet! Im glad women like you are putting such a positive look for the plus size community! *hugs*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey You!
Long time, hope alls great with you Babe!!!
I will add the copy on here should you be feeling ambitious as it was printed in some French forum, good luck with it and great big kiss to ya,
Velvet

"Mammouth, éléphant, baleine, monstre, tas de graisse, paquebot, grosse vache, gras double, grosse baudruche..." 
Pour les horreurs, il y a toujours l'embarras du choix. Et coté méchancetés, on peut dire que les rondes ont droit à un régime spécial. Sans mauvais jeu de mots. Il faut dire que le monde n'a pas toujours brillé par sa tolérance. Pendant longtemps, la société cachait les rondeurs, pudiquement. Pas de bourrelets à la télé, dans la pub, les médias... Pas beau, pas politiquement correct. Pour montrer sa tête dans le petit et le grand écran, mieux valait être mince, jeune et, soyons réalistes, blanc de peau. Sauf que les rondouillardes, les potelées, les ... "grosses" ("il ne faut pas avoir peur des mots, s'agace une ronde. "Gros" n'est pas une insulte ! ) sont aujourd'hui bien décidées à prendre la place qu'elles méritent. Mika, chanteur pop, l'a bien compris. Dans son dernier single, il claironne "Big girls, you are beautiful !" Traduction : "Les grosses vous êtes magnifiques !" Tout est dit. 
C'est au pays des obèses - Les Etats Unis - que la libération des grosses à commencé. Début des années 70, des associations de gros organisent des soirées, des sorties... et militent à tout-va. Leur ambition ? Aider les ronds à accepter leur poids et surtout lutter contre la "grossophobie" ambiante. 
En France, Anne Zamberlan lance le mouvement au milieu des années 80. Très ronde, elle haït son corps, reste cloîtrée chez elle. Mais un jour, on lui propose de faire des photos. Un déclic. Anne fait une apparition dans le film de Gainsbourg Charlotte for ever. Surtout , Virgin Megastore en fait son égérie début des années 90. Dans un monde acquis aux lianes, l'enseigne provoque avec une campagne publicitaire montrant Anne, belle plante de 120 kils, simplement vêtue d'un toge. Anne fondera ensuite l'association Allegro Fortissimo, fer de lance de la lutte contre la grossophobie. Depuis ça bouge doucement. Il y a 10 ans, il n'y avait guère que Sonia Dubois, chroniqueuse sympa et alors rondouillarde, à sourire dans l'émission Frou Frou. Aujourd'hui, la télé ne serait pas la même sans nos rondes adorées. Laurence Boccolini, d'abord, qui s'imposa dans le Maillon faible sur TF1 avec son look d'institutrice et ses répliques vachardes. "J'ai l'impression que les patrons de chaînes se sont enfin rendus compte que les rondes pouvaient avoir du talent, du caractère et de l'humour, disait elle dans une interview en mai dernier. La télévision commence à avoir des animatrices qui ressemblent à ses spectatrices." 
Côté homme, Laurence n'a rien à envier aux minces. En 2004, elle épousait Mikaël, rencontré sur le tournage de Mister France. Tout en muscle, de vingt ans son cadet, le beau gosse représentait Tahiti. 
La ronde en vogue aujourd'hui, c'est Valérie Damidot. La madone de D&Co sur M6multiplie les couvertures de magazine, n'en déplaise à Flavie et autres poupées blondes de la télé. A cause de problèmes de santé, Valérie est passée de la taille 38 au 46. "A l'époque, c'était dur à vivre, parce que le regard des autres sur toi change, raconte la bricoleuse. Depuis peu, j'ai fait la paix avec moi même et je suis bien dans ma peau, merci." 
Mais la star toutes catégories des rondes reste Marianne James, l'ancienne et tonitruante jury de Nouvelle Star. Une croqueuse d'hommes, cette Marianne. "Plus j'assume qui je suis, défauts compris, plus je plais !, assure-t-elle. Je suis devenue une "Don Juane". J'ai une vie dissolue et j'aime ça. Etre monsieur James, j'imagine que ça doit être trop violent pour un seul homme. Alors, je me distribue par petits bouts à différents amants !" Coquine ! 

"les grosses de la télé restent systématiquement un peu caricaturales, tempère Catherine Lemoine, aui anime www.pulpeclub.com, l'un des premiers sites de Size Acceptance en France. La grosse rigolote, comme Marianne James, la grosse méchante comme Laurence Boccolini au maillon Faible... Mais quand par exemple, un grosse au JT ? Le jour où la fille de La Roue de la Fortune sera grosse on aura gagné." 
N'empêche. ça y est. La porte est définitivement ouverte aux rondes. Et la relève, pulpeuse et à croquer, est là : l'actrice Marilou Berry, la chanteuse Miss Dominique, l'américaine Kelly Osbourne... 
Dans les rues, idem, Une nouvelle génération de rondes, des filles de 20-30 ans assument leurs imposantes formes. Et le montrent. "Elles osent même plus que les minces", se réjouit Admond Boublil, le créateur de Ronde de nuit, une ligne de vêtements allant du 46 au 70. Là où leurs mamans se cachaient dans des robes informes et sombres, la jeune ronde adore le moulant et le coloré. A l'image de Beth Ditto, féministe engagée, lesbienne et surtout chanteuse de choc de Gossip, groupe américain et rock en pleine ascension. La demoiselle XXL finit ses shows à moitié dénudée. Précision : Beth ne se rase pas les aisselles et refuse de se mettre du déo. ET les hommes en redemandent. Du moins, les fat admirers, ceux qui aiment les grosses. 
"J'ai un corps en forme de poire", s'amuse Velvet, 140 Kilos de sensualité sur la balance. Elle pose pour des photos, défile pour Galliano et Gauthier. "Le corps, c'est un pouvoir. Les femmes qui deviennent rondes ont peur de perdre ce pouvoir. C'est une erreur. Les hommes aiment les rondes, ils aiment la femme que je suis." 
La fascination des bourrelets peut mener loin. Quelques hommes, les feeders, fantasment sur l'idée de faire grossir leurs partenaires. Leur argument : des hommes veulent voir maigrir leur femme, nous voulons l'inverse. Le mouvement est limité aux Etats-Unis, mais ses excès inquiètent certains militants de la Size Acceptance. 
"On peut s'assumer en étant très très grosse, avoir un mari, des enfants, des poissons rouges", rappelle Catherine Lemoine, elle même grosse. "Mais il ne faut pas oublier la santé. Le diabète, le cholestérol, les articulations qui ne sont pas faites pour supporter tout ça. Même si je me sens belle, je suis essoufflée quand je monte les escaliers." 
Une tenue léopard, un boa rose... Sur la scène de La Vilette à Paris, Delphine Clairet s'effeuille devant un public médusé. Elle participe à Nightshade, un spectacle constitué de strip-teases chorégraphiés. Sauf que Delphine affiche des courbes très généreuses. "C'est un acte politique d'avoir choisi le strp-tease", reconnaît, à part, cette féministe. 
"C'est une critique de la norme. La société n'est faite que d'hommes et de femmes blanc et bien foutus. Mais la différence, c'est la richesse. Après, je sais bien qu'au pieu, les hommes préfèrent les rondes qui ont de vrais formes de femmes." Sur la scène, Delphone ôte son corset, dernier rempart entre sa nudité et le public. "Vous avez payé pour me voir nue", rappelle-t-elle, avec malice, aux spectateurs. 


Benjamin Jérôme pour CHOC



Still a Skye fan said:


> Wonderful!
> 
> My french is admittedly rusty but I'd love to have a copy of that mag.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Fascinita,
You bet we are awesome, where aire we might be Bebe! lol Yeah its starting to get to be fun over here as a fatty! Id say all over we are now a la modeeeee.
If you are francophiliannnnnnnnnn then I just copied the article to the post above should you be curious.
Smooch and thanks,
Velvet



;582059]This is GREAT news for fat francophiles like me. HURRAY! Thank you.

Wow, I was just over there and saw that the French are saying fat girls are awesome ("Elles cartonnent.") Is that right???

Coolness.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

Candycakes!!!
Thank you so much Babe! Hope you have been well.
Yeah, I was all over that Tshirt, had to have it!
Thanks again and big kiss to ya,
Velvet





godiva;582080]Velvet hunny, that is simply the best news I've had today!
"Please Feed The Models" Priceless! :eat1:
Vive Les Velvet! You gorgeous super-model you!
Love you!
:kiss2: :kiss2: 
CandyKisses[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you Bigplaidpants!!!:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: V





;582086]Velvet, just stunning. :bow:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

lol Thanks so much Tonytone!
You are sweet!
Kisses, bises in french 
Velvet




tonynyc said:


> *
> Velvet:
> WOW! If that cover doesn't want to make every non French speaking
> FA just want to run and take a Berlitz course. You look awesome. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> *


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks and you are one hot tamale bebe!
XO
V





Jay West Coast said:


> No kidding! You're great! Vive...um...you!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2007)

Velvet said:


> Get outtah here!!!!
> OMG! that actually makes sense cause when Oxygen asked me to do FAT CHANCE I was sent a press kit which included a article where Monique interviews Jill Scott, (whose music I _*L O V E*_!
> In fact, if I could have her and Angie Stone, Leela James, Mariah she'sonfireee, Alicia Keys, Anita Baker, Chrissette Michelle and Sade make me a song or two, I would throw in DeAngelo (only after I have my way with him, many many times :wubu: ), Blackstreet, Musiq, Eric Benet and Sean Paul (OK I need to have my way with him too,heehee) into the mix, and Biggie Smalls would come back to life for this, that would be my ideal Music Harem! I would say Kirk Franklyn too but it could get hot and dirty in the studio, which he being a religious dude.... Can you even fathom what kind of tunes could come out of such a group?!!! Anyway, I am fully off topic but now I am curious as to what your ideal music harem is? How politically incorrect is the term Harem anyway? Well whatever grouping you wanna call em I do love music ever so!)
> Anyhoo, I of course attacked Monique,asking what Jill is like, etc. and she was so cool she asked if I would be in NYC, as Jill was going to play there, and I could go an meet her etc! Tragicly, I had work to do here, but I am so dying that goddess of all tunes would eveah speak o me! Dag you made me m o n t h!
> ...



I've not heard much about D'Angelo since his accident. I know he's been through a lot in the last few years (in and out of rehab, plus going to court in regards to his reckless driving charge) and supposedly he's working on new music. I am sure he'll hit us up with something again... remember how long it took for him to finish "Voodoo" after all? And it was definitely worth the wait!  

Musical harems... hehe... I remember back in the day we used to sit around in band class and talk about who our "ultimate dream band" would consist of, if we could put one together. SO who would be in mine? Hmmm... I am thinking this could be the beginnings of a new thread.  

Anyways, yeah... Jill is amazing! Have you heard her new album yet? I've yet to cop it for myself, but you can believe I will soon. The single "Hate On Me" is outa control!  

btw - did you happen to catch Kirk Franklin when he was on Oprah? Something tells me he might be down with whatever vibe your 'musical harem' might be throwing down. hehe


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 12, 2007)

Velvet said:


> Hey You!
> Long time, hope alls great with you Babe!!!
> I will add the copy on here should you be feeling ambitious as it was printed in some French forum, good luck with it and great big kiss to ya,
> Velvet
> ...




Why, thank you, Velvet!

That was a nice surprise and yes, I'll polish up my French to read it.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## fanofdimensions (Oct 12, 2007)

velvet

you know how much I love it when I see you triumph like this....that picture of yours is to die for....I just wish I could visit you in Paris and show you just how much I think you're the greatest!

-your #1 fan in San Fran


----------



## troubadours (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah, i pretty much wanna be velvet when i grow up


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh, my God, Velvet you are from Heaven. Sounds like you are so enjoying life. I would love love love to hear a bit more about what life in France is like for a fat woman, if you have like a moment to spend on my question.

I've loved all things French since time eternal (to be specific, since I took my first French class when I was 13). But I've always felt a little intimidated about visiting France, though I've traveled to many other places, because the French are so notoriously into the whole svelte thing, and famously opinionated. 

But in any case, _tu cartonnes_ in the best sense of the words. Da bomb and so fabulous. Wow. 
:smitten: Congratulations again.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2007)

hanks for the info, u r the best, I knew you would be able to give me a heads up!
Yes true, it begs a new thread!
I must get Jills new album, silly me didnt even know she had one coming out! But wow is she beautiful!!
We dont get Oprah in France, but I assume he is a dirty preacher dude our Kirk?
Heehee, big kisses and keep up yr great work!!!
XO
Velvet




LJ Rock said:


> I've not heard much about D'Angelo since his accident. I know he's been through a lot in the last few years (in and out of rehab, plus going to court in regards to his reckless driving charge) and supposedly he's working on new music. I am sure he'll hit us up with something again... remember how long it took for him to finish "Voodoo" after all? And it was definitely worth the wait!
> 
> Musical harems... hehe... I remember back in the day we used to sit around in band class and talk about who our "ultimate dream band" would consist of, if we could put one together. SO who would be in mine? Hmmm... I am thinking this could be the beginnings of a new thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2007)

Anything for a fellow Upstater!
XO
Velvet
PS If you ever hear or see Skye tell her I miss her!




Still a Skye fan said:


> Why, thank you, Velvet!
> 
> That was a nice surprise and yes, I'll polish up my French to read it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suze (Oct 13, 2007)

that pic of you is tres magnifique! 
I want those lips:kiss2:


----------



## runningman (Oct 13, 2007)

I love that shirt (of course the model is pretty damn hot too  ) If I buy the shirt does the model come with it?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2007)

You know how much I appreciate your always backing me Babe!
Thanks very much,
Velvet:kiss2: 



fanofdimensions said:


> velvet
> 
> you know how much I love it when I see you triumph like this....that picture of yours is to die for....I just wish I could visit you in Paris and show you just how much I think you're the greatest!
> 
> -your #1 fan in San Fran


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2007)

:bow: You are sweeter then CANDYAPPLEPIE! AND i LOVE YA FOR IT!
tHANKs!!!
x:kiss2: o
vELVET





troubadours said:


> yeah, i pretty much wanna be velvet when i grow up


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Fascinita,
I love that name!
You are too kind, thanks!
I am enjoying life, I am all about, CARPE DIEM!
Dont let the French steriotype stop you from invading their beautiful country! Its true the Parisians are not always the most people friendly but for the most part they ignore you, (esp should you require service of any kind, like hanging waiting for a coffee for an hour,lol). I am the opposite I could give two hoots about French stuff, very unfrancophile am I, but I do love Paris, it feels like home and there are some gems amoungst the French. Plus ist primarily the Parisians who can come off as meanies, not all of France. But either way it is not enough to keep you from the delight of PARIS!!! 
Life for a fatty in France, well if you speak/read then you should join
www.allegrofortissimo.com
www.pulpeclub.com
www.rondeetjolie.com
www.frenchbbw.com
Theres loads of Frenchies who are fat livin fine n dandy here!
I quite enjoy life and yeah I get stared at here cause there are less people my size here, but I get stared at in NYC too so I think its people natural reaction to stare. I guess some feel like the only thing worse that a fatty is a fatty with attitude,lol 
But l think its lotsa fun where aire I might be!
Thanks!!!
Bises,
Velvet

;583103]Oh, my God, Velvet you are from Heaven. Sounds like you are so enjoying life. I would love love love to hear a bit more about what life in France is like for a fat woman, if you have like a moment to spend on my question.

I've loved all things French since time eternal (to be specific, since I took my first French class when I was 13). But I've always felt a little intimidated about visiting France, though I've traveled to many other places, because the French are so notoriously into the whole svelte thing, and famously opinionated. 

But in any case, _tu cartonnes_ in the best sense of the words. Da bomb and so fabulous. Wow. 
:smitten: Congratulations again.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks SusieQ!!!
Big kiss:kiss2: 
Velvet


;583236]that pic of you is tres magnifique! 
I want those lips:kiss2: [/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2007)

Heehee Runningman 
Thanks so much! I'm all yours:kiss2: 
Velvet



;583245]I love that shirt (of course the model is pretty damn hot too  ) If I buy the shirt does the model come with it? [/QUOTE]


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 13, 2007)

Velvet said:


> We dont get Oprah in France, but I assume he is a dirty preacher dude our Kirk?



yeah, he basically admitted to being a porn addict on national TV... it was kinda tough to watch. :blink:


----------



## waldo (Oct 13, 2007)

Velvet, you are such a beautiful woman and also such a nice person for responding individually to all your admirers on this thread. I am glad to see you continuing to make a real difference for advancing fat acceptance. I just wish there were more like you out there.:bow:


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2007)

Get outtah here! Serious? Wow




LJ Rock said:


> yeah, he basically admitted to being a porn addict on national TV... it was kinda tough to watch. :blink:


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you so much Waldo and so nice of you to notice in fact! I really appreciate the kind words.
Have a great weekend!
XO
Velvet



waldo said:


> Velvet, you are such a beautiful woman and also such a nice person for responding individually to all your admirers on this thread. I am glad to see you continuing to make a real difference for advancing fat acceptance. I just wish there were more like you out there.:bow:


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 14, 2007)

Velvet said:


> Hi Fascinita,
> I love that name!
> ...
> 
> ...



Velvet,

Thank you, thank you, thank you for the love and the links. It's a thrill to have you around here. I'll check out the websites and, who knows, maybe this is what I needed to get inspired to check out France at last.

:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: Keep us posted on fat life in Paris, please!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you Fascinita!!!
Yeah I have been around DIMENSIONS for awhile, they cant seem to get rid of me,lol
Kiss kiss BISES,
Velvet


;584267]Velvet,

Thank you, thank you, thank you for the love and the links. It's a thrill to have you around here. I'll check out the websites and, who knows, maybe this is what I needed to get inspired to check out France at last.

:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: Keep us posted on fat life in Paris, please![/QUOTE]


----------



## James (Oct 15, 2007)

Velvet said:


> http://blog.choc.fr/index.php/2007/10/11/2334-choc-quinzo-95
> 
> For those of you in France, pick of a copy of CHOC, I know, most of us normally wouldn't,lol, hardly a high culture mag, but a very positive article and hey, a cover that reads VIVE LES GROSSES!!! Cant beat that!
> I just have to say it feels _so wonderful _to witness change finally, after all these years, I do begin to feel definate changes afoot.:kiss2:
> ...



Velvet, tu est vraiment une source d'inspiration pour les femmes en France... En fait, pour les femmes à travers le monde entier aussi!

James ( kisses back at ya  ) 

p.s. really looking forward to seeing your work... (as is Sasha! (understatement))


----------



## porkchop (Oct 15, 2007)

congratulations! Love the pose and the outfit...and the article is amazing.


----------



## dorez1650 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi there, Velvet...

You are such an inspiration! Keep on doing what you're doing. I love hearing all the positive things that are happening for you. And every step you take up the ladder is another step for all of us 'big girls.'

By the way... for those of you who would like to see Jill Scott in her first co-starring role... check out, "Why Did I Get Married?" It's a wonderful film and it's suitable for teens as well.

- Dorez




LJ Rock said:


> congrats once again, Velvet... keep on knockin' 'em dead over there! maybe things will follow suit stateside soon enough.
> 
> btw - I was listening to an interview with Jill Scott on the radio in Philly a couple weeks ago, and even though she didn't mention you by name, I think she was giving you props! She made mention of a plus-size runway model who was "killing them, knocking them dead, slaying them..." and of course, in my mind I thought of you immediately.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Lord Bournemouth,
Thanks and I am psyched you draw the chubby hotties to Europe so I can shoot em! 
Well done
Kiss kiss, and hope the rugby leydown isnt too severe,
Velvet



QUOTE=James;584739]Velvet, tu est vraiment une source d'inspiration pour les femmes en France... En fait, pour les femmes à travers le monde entier aussi!

James ( kisses back at ya  ) 

p.s. really looking forward to seeing your work... (as is Sasha! (understatement))[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Porkchop, kind of you to take the time to say.
Best,
Velvet


;584776]congratulations! Love the pose and the outfit...and the article is amazing.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Oct 21, 2007)

Dear Dorez,
Thank you very much! Its geat to feel supported by you and I am hopeful that we can continue to makepositive change.
Thanks for the heads up on Jill as well!
XO
Velvet





1650;585667]Hi there, Velvet...

You are such an inspiration! Keep on doing what you're doing. I love hearing all the positive things that are happening for you. And every step you take up the ladder is another step for all of us 'big girls.'

By the way... for those of you who would like to see Jill Scott in her first co-starring role... check out, "Why Did I Get Married?" It's a wonderful film and it's suitable for teens as well.

- Dorez[/QUOTE]


----------



## LurkingBBW (Oct 21, 2007)

Mammoth, elephant, whale, monster, heap of grease, steamer, large cow, fat double, large goldbeater's skin " 
For the horrors, there is always the embarrassment of the choice. And with dimensions spites, one can say that the rounds are entitled to a special diet. Without bad word game. It should be said that the world did not always shine by its tolerance. For a long time, the company hid the roundnesses, moderately. No pads on TV, in the advertizing, the media Not beautiful, not politically correct. To show its head in the small one and the big screen, better was worth being thin, young and, are realistic, white of skin. Except that tubby women, potelées, them " grosses" (" one should not be afraid of the words, aggravates a round. " Gros" is not an insult! ) today are well decided to take the place that they deserve. Mika, pop singer, included/understood it well. In its individual last, it claironne " Big girls, you are beautiful! " Translation: " The grosses you are splendid! " All is known as. 
It is with the country of obese - the United States - that release of the grosses with started. Beginning of the year 70, of associations the large ones organize evenings, exits and militate with all-goes. Their ambition? To help the rounds to accept their weight and especially to fight against the " grossophobie" ambient. 
In France, Anne Zamberlan launches the movement in the middle of the Eighties. Very round, it haït its body, remains cloîtrée at it. But one day, one proposes to him to make photographs. A catch. Anne makes an appearance in film of Gainsbourg Charlotte for ever. Especially, Virgin Megastore makes its egery beginning of the year 90 of it. In a world acquired with the lianas, the sign causes with a publicity campaign showing Anne, beautiful plant of 120 kils, simply vêtue of a toga. Anne will found then association Allegro Fortissimo, spearhead of the fight against the grossophobie. Since that moves gently. There 10 years ago, it were hardly but Sonia Dubois, chroniqueuse sympathetic and then tubby woman, with smiling in the emission Frou Frou. Today, the TV would not be the same one without our adored rounds. Laurence Boccolini, initially, who asserted herself in the Weak link on TF1 with her look of teacher and her counterparts vachardes. " I have the impression that the owners of chains finally realized that the rounds could have of the talent, the character and humor, she in an interview last May said. Television starts to have the stimulating ones which resembles its spectatrices." 
Side man, Laurence does not have anything to envy the thin ones. In 2004, she married Mikaël, met on the turning of Mister France. All in muscle, twenty years its junior, the beautiful child represented Tahiti. 
The round sails about it today, it is Valerie Damidot. The Madonna of D& Co on M6multiplie covers of magazine, with due respect to Flavie and other fair headstocks of the TV. Because of health issues, Valerie passed from size 38 to the 46. " At the time, it was hard to live, because the glance of the others on you changes, tells the bricoleuse one. Recently, I made peace with me even and I am well in my skin, merci." 
But the star all categories of the rounds remains Marianne James, the old one and thundering jury of Nouvelle Star. A devourer of men, this Marianne. " More I assume which I am, defects included/understood, more I like! , it ensures. I became a " Gift Juane". I have a life dissolue and I like that. To be Mr James, I imagine that must be too violent for only one man. Then, I distribute myself by short periods to various lovers! " Rascal! 

" the grosses of the TV remain systematically a little caricatural, moderates Catherine Lemoine, aui animates www.pulpeclub.com, one of the first sites of Size Acceptance in France. The funny gross, like Marianne James, the malicious gross like Laurence Boccolini with the weak link But when for example, a gross with the JT? The day when the girl of the Wheel of Fortune will be large one will have gagné." 
Do not prevent. that is there. The door is definitively opened with the rounds. And raises it, pulpy and to crunch, is there: the actress Marilou Berry, the singer Dominique Miss, American Kelly Osbourne 
In the streets, idem, a new generation of rounds, girls of 20-30 years assume their imposing forms. And show it. " They dare even more than the minces" , Admond Boublil, the creator of Night round is delighted, a line of clothing going from the 46 to the 70. Where their moms hid in formless and dark dresses, the young round adores grinding it and coloured. With the image of Beth Ditto, engaged feminist, lesbian and especially singer of shock of Gossip, group American and rock'n'roll in full rise. Young lady XXL finishes her shows with stripped half. Precision: Beth does not shave the armpits and refuses to put déo. AND the men redemandent some. At least, the conceited person admirers, those which like the grosses. 
" I have a body in form of poire" , Velvet, 140 Kilos of sensuality has fun on the balance. It poses for photographs, ravels for Galliano and Gauthier. " The body, it is a capacity. The women who become round are afraid to lose this capacity. It is an error. The men like the rounds, they love the woman that I suis." 
The fascination of the pads can carry out far. Some men, feeders, fantasment on the idea to enlarge their partners. Their argument: men want to see losing their wife, we want the reverse. The movement is limited to the United States, but its excesses worry certain militants of Size Acceptance. 
" One can assume oneself while being very very large, to have a husband, children, fish rouges" , Catherine Lemoine, it even large recalls. " But health should not be forgotten. The diabetes, cholesterol, the articulations which are not made to support all that. Even if I feel beautiful, I am blown when I assemble the escaliers." 
A behavior leopard, a pink boa On the scene of Vilette in Paris, Delphine Clairet thins out the leaves of itself in front of a médusé public. She takes part in Nightshade, a spectacle made up of chorégraphiés stripteases. Except that Delphine posts very generous curves. " It is a political act to have chosen the strp-tease" , with share, this feminist recognizes. 
" It is a criticism of the standard. The company is made only men and women white and well foutus. But the difference, it is the richness. Afterwards, I know well that with the pile, the men prefer the rounds who have truths forms of femmes." On the scene, Delphone removes its corset, last rampart between its nudity and the public. " You paid to see me nue" , recalls she, with mischievousness, with the spectators.

Thanks, Velvet!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2007)

:bounce: LOL I love ever so much these direct translations, honestly they make me laugh heartily! Thanks so much for the effort, I do the same thing with Italian, using www.freetranslation.com and it does give you an inkling, but it is uproraiously funny, in that MAD LIBS on a roadtrip sorta way. heehee Merci bcp, and yes my 140 kilos has fun on the balance as well as other places
Smooch,
Velvet





LurkingBBW said:


> Mammoth, elephant, whale, monster, heap of grease, steamer, large cow, fat double, large goldbeater's skin "
> For the horrors, there is always the embarrassment of the choice. And with dimensions spites, one can say that the rounds are entitled to a special diet. Without bad word game. It should be said that the world did not always shine by its tolerance. For a long time, the company hid the roundnesses, moderately. No pads on TV, in the advertizing, the media Not beautiful, not politically correct. To show its head in the small one and the big screen, better was worth being thin, young and, are realistic, white of skin. Except that tubby women, potelées, them " grosses" (" one should not be afraid of the words, aggravates a round. " Gros" is not an insult! ) today are well decided to take the place that they deserve. Mika, pop singer, included/understood it well. In its individual last, it claironne " Big girls, you are beautiful! " Translation: " The grosses you are splendid! " All is known as.
> It is with the country of obese - the United States - that release of the grosses with started. Beginning of the year 70, of associations the large ones organize evenings, exits and militate with all-goes. Their ambition? To help the rounds to accept their weight and especially to fight against the " grossophobie" ambient.
> In France, Anne Zamberlan launches the movement in the middle of the Eighties. Very round, it haït its body, remains cloîtrée at it. But one day, one proposes to him to make photographs. A catch. Anne makes an appearance in film of Gainsbourg Charlotte for ever. Especially, Virgin Megastore makes its egery beginning of the year 90 of it. In a world acquired with the lianas, the sign causes with a publicity campaign showing Anne, beautiful plant of 120 kils, simply vêtue of a toga. Anne will found then association Allegro Fortissimo, spearhead of the fight against the grossophobie. Since that moves gently. There 10 years ago, it were hardly but Sonia Dubois, chroniqueuse sympathetic and then tubby woman, with smiling in the emission Frou Frou. Today, the TV would not be the same one without our adored rounds. Laurence Boccolini, initially, who asserted herself in the Weak link on TF1 with her look of teacher and her counterparts vachardes. " I have the impression that the owners of chains finally realized that the rounds could have of the talent, the character and humor, she in an interview last May said. Television starts to have the stimulating ones which resembles its spectatrices."
> ...


----------

